# ariens compact vs deluxe



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

i see there a ariens compact and a deluxe 24'' i was just wondering whats the difference.thanks


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Motor is the big difference between the compact 24 an the deluxe 24.the deluxe comes with 254cc lct and the compact has 208cc lct engine.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a 2012 (or is it 2011?) 24" Deluxe and love it. It powered through everything. In fact, just the other day it looked at the mound of slush (about 10" high) that the town plow left and laughed. It didn't hiccup, just threw that pile of slop about 10' - 12' left and right and moved on. I love it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The compacts have a smaller impeller and possibly augers. You can compare the specs on the Ariens web site.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Would be nice if the Ariens site would allow side by side comparison between different models instead of having to jump back and forth.

compac24 Deluxe24
208cc 254cc
auger 11" auger 14"
impeller 12" impeller 14"
tire 13" tire 15"
drive Pin lock drive AT
gas 3.2 gas 2.9


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Get the top line from Ariens, Simplicity or Toro. Otherwise you're stooping to something that competes with the puppy mill machines. You can get the smallest from the top shelf but get it from the top shelf.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Smolenski7 said:


> I have a 2012 (or is it 2011?) 24" Deluxe and love it.


Depends on when you bought it..
If you bought it in late 2010 or early 2011, its a 2011 model.
If you bought it in late 2011 or early 2012, its a 2012 model.

Of course it is also possible to buy a new machine that is a year old! 
sometimes, if its a mild winter, snowblowers dont sell out, so new machines spend the next summer in a warehouse, then try again the following winter..

Snowblower goes on sale in the Autumn of 2010 as a 2011 model.
It doesnt sell that winter.
It waits until the following winter..(but it's still brand new!)
It doesnt sell the following autumn, 2011, it finally sells in January of 2012, but its still a 2011 model.

But thats the exception, not the rule..
generally speaking, it works the first way I posted.
The model year of the snowblower is the year *after* it was built..
Its like new cars..a 2014 model year car was actually built in 2013.

Scot


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

My compact24 has plenty of power and goes through 20 inches of snow quite easily. the compact is a lot better than you think.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

SBD shows the compact as discontinued.
Wonder if its really discontinued or just sold out?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

MnJim said:


> SBD shows the compact as discontinued.
> Wonder if its really discontinued or just sold out?


They show model 920014 as being discontinued..which makes sense, because that particular model has now been out for 4 winters, and Ariens doesnt run models longer than that..(most go only 2 or 3 years)

There will still be a "Compact 24" next winter..it will just have a new model number.

Scot


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

sscotsman said:


> Depends on when you bought it..
> If you bought it in late 2010 or early 2011, its a 2011 model.
> If you bought it in late 2011 or early 2012, its a 2012 model.
> 
> ...


I bought it in October of 2011. It had to be ordered b/c the dealer didn't have anything in stock, so I didn't take delivery until the very beginning of December. I guess that makes it a 2012. Cool.

Thanks.


----------



## rnlocnil (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a compact Ariens. The only thing that slows it down much is the wall of crud that the plow puts up on our sidewalk. And it's light enough to horse around. At the corner of our property, the snowplows had stacked up the snow about 3 feet deep recently. And most of you know how much denser that stuff is than regular snow. I'll admit I had to slow down and let the machine chew on it a bit, but it cleaned up that stuff without a huge amount of trouble.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I just scored on a 520, 939000 series ( a forerunner to the compact). I also own 2 926000 series blowers, and i have an old 932000 (1980's compact)...this 939 is definitely worth thinking about as your sole blower. I just removed 10 " on a circular driveway, and it barely complains. 20" and 5 HP = 11hp and 28" in processing their respective swaths of snow...you just have to make MORE passes with the mighty mites. So if speed is not that important, then choose a compact, they are impressive for what they are. The compact is good for cutting the edges, and close work around vehicles, I definitely prefer it up next to the vehicles (which is why I picked one up). I can cut within an inch without fear of it hooking. Now, I haven't used it in the wet stuff yet, Which is one area I believe it may fall short of the full sized models, but it has to be better than a shovel.


----------

